# Grizzly Cdi Box



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I got the Wife a Grizzly to ride. I want to remove the Reverse Rev Limiter, Plus add some Getting Up.. What Boxes is Everyone Using??

I have a Dyna in my Brute and LOVE it.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

AMR stage 3 is what I'm running and can tell a big diff. I had a eBay offbrand and couldn't tell much from stock, then was recommended this one and notice a diff in all around performance. AMRracing


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

and it did away with the reverse cut out?


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

It say's it increases it on their website. Can't hang on at full throttle reverse on the dirt. AMRracing.com is the website.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I ordered One Today, See How She Likes That, THANKS


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

What grizzley did ya get her? Hunterworks and utvcrap has a overdrive roller kit for the 700 and a plate to adapt it to run in the 660 it allows the primary to close up more for higher speed, but if I went that route I'd shim the primary 1-1.5mm give you better low end and get your topend back. Does that make sense? Any way I hope your happy with the AMR I sure like it.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't have to Buy the Plate to run them in the 660 anymore


----------

